# Wine Pics



## greenbean (Sep 22, 2004)

Here are some pics of my Muscadine and Peach wines.


----------



## greenbean (Sep 22, 2004)

Guess it didn't work. How do it right?


----------



## geocorn (Oct 27, 2004)

Greenbean's pic is posted at:


http://finevinewines.com/Customer_Pics005.htm


Sorry I did not get it posted sooner. I am also contacting the forum company to find out how to allow users to post pics.


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 27, 2004)

George,



f.y.i.

You're getting the line;

&lt;%@LANGUAGE="VBSCRIPT" CODEPAGE="1252"%&gt;

displaying on the pics, all of them.


----------



## greenbean (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you. 



I thought you got them up rather quik, but it's peach wine not pear




sorry for not listing what they were in my e-mail. Anyways thank you for posting them.



Chris


*Edited by: greenbean *


----------



## geocorn (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry, I got the wine wrong. It is fixed.


Brian,


I don't get the same info. Can you email me a screen shot?


----------



## Hippie (Oct 27, 2004)

George, I will be emailing you 6 pics soon for posting in customer's pics. 3 are of the BB wine bottled today, and 3 of the Grand Cru Gewurtztraminer I bottled also today. I love the branded corks I got from you, and the Portuguese corker. The bottles really look nice when corked well! The pics of my kit wine should help sell kits, as it is really nice and clear and a pretty color using only the included finings and no filtering at all.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 28, 2004)

Country Wine's new pics are posted at:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Customer_Pics004.htm


Let me know if you have any problems viewing them.


Your wines look excellent! They cleared very well. Have you tried the Gewurtz.?


----------



## Hippie (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank you George. 


Yes, the Grand Cru Gewutztraminer is always trueand good to me. This is the 3rd identical kit I have made of this type. It is very floral on the nose and very fruity on the tongue!_ I left it dry this time._


The best part is, I never met a woman who won't drink it, and love it!


I am very proud of the Blackberry also. It is one I do every year along with Muscadine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 29, 2004)

Greenbean,





I love your wine! It looks really good! How big are those bottles? How much wine did you make in all?





Way to go!


----------



## geocorn (Oct 29, 2004)

I added one more pic to Country Wine's page. It is my favorite.


----------



## greenbean (Oct 29, 2004)

Med,



The bottles are 750ml. I made 30 bottles of muscadine and 15 peach.

Right now I have 5 more gallons of muscadine in the secondary and 3
gallons of apple in a secondary. This batch of muscadine was made with
fruit that had been frozen around a month. I just couldn't wait to get
it going lol. I'll get some pics to geocorn when I bottle. 



Thanks,

Chris


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 31, 2004)

George,


No error now, must've caught the server at a bad moment.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 6, 2004)

Country has sent me more of his pictures. You can see his scuppernong and bergamais at:


http://finevinewines.com/Customer_Pics004.htm


----------



## Richacla (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a vdv Gwertz that I starte Fining Sat 11/20. First time for Gwertz maker and it seems less clear than other wines I made. Your picture was good but it looks on the cloudy side. It may just be the angle of the picture or is that a charistic of the wine.





Thanks,


Richard Clayton


----------



## greenbean (Nov 21, 2004)

Which one the muscadine or the peach? It is could be my camera it isn't the best in the world.



Chris


----------

